# Male Dalmation Lyretail Mollie wobbling?



## nonni1957 (Aug 20, 2011)

This mollie is large for a mollie and very pretty with a big sail fin, and he's been in the best of health the two or three months I've had him until yesterday when he began to swim funny. His tail sinks and puts him vertical, and when he tries to correct it he wobbles over sideways. He spends a lot of time on the bottom wobbling from side to side and scavenging off the bottom of the tank. Prior to this, he spent all day mating with his three females, and he doesn't do that right now. Sometimes he tries but it's a huge effort for him. The ammonia tested at just a trace, and I just did a water change a few days ago. The other water tests were in normal ranges. The other fish are fine so far, 3 female mollies, and 1 plecko.

Any idea what I need to do to help him?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

nonni1957 said:


> This mollie is large for a mollie and very pretty with a big sail fin, and he's been in the best of health the two or three months I've had him until yesterday when he began to swim funny. His tail sinks and puts him vertical, and when he tries to correct it he wobbles over sideways. He spends a lot of time on the bottom wobbling from side to side and scavenging off the bottom of the tank. Prior to this, he spent all day mating with his three females, and he doesn't do that right now. Sometimes he tries but it's a huge effort for him. The ammonia tested at just a trace, and I just did a water change a few days ago. The other water tests were in normal ranges. The other fish are fine so far, 3 female mollies, and 1 plecko.
> 
> Any idea what I need to do to help him?


you can try to feed him peas,and look on previous threads because it may be swim bladder problems


----------



## nonni1957 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just tried the pea thing and he won't keep them in his mouth and swallow them. I've tried crushing them into little pieces and he still won't eat them. I tried feeding them to the other mollies too but they wouldn't keep them in their mouths either. They just spit them right out. I've read most of the previous posts and many of the linked articles are no longer active. I'm pretty sure there's something wrong with his swim bladder. I just want to know what I can do to fix it. I don't want to do the wrong thing and kill him.


----------

